# Shipping Cuban cigars to the U.S.?



## StlStogie (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone heard of , or...more specifically...USED a site called Cigar Terminal to order Cuban cigars and have them shipped to the U.S.? I was preparing to go to Mexico this summer and asked the site if they would ship to my hotel in Mexico. This was the reply:

You mentioned that you live in USA:

We ship to USA all the time and we guarantee delivery and 100% customer satisfaction.

If your parcel get confiscated by customs, we will reship your order or we can give you full refund. It is up to you.

Luckily, our success of passing customs is 98%.

So...thoughts? I really not interested in opinion (sorry). I just want to hear from anyone with experience in this area.

Cheers.

StlStogie


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

1: please read the rules. This discussion violates a few of them.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/faq.php

Welcome to puff.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

You're asking for info on a subject that is against the rules to discuss here: anything Cuban. Sorry to say, your post will probably be pulled.

A little perusal of the forum rules will help keep you on the straight and narrow. T.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on/283418-general-rules-puff-please-read.html


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

^^^^^what they said^^^^^


----------



## StlStogie (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, sorry. I actually did read the rules when I joined the 1st time like 8 years ago. And again the 2nd time, about 2 years ago. Don't know why I have to continue to create accounts. But I digress...thanks for the quick replies. I will make my own assumptions based on the policies in place here. So, thanks...I think you answered my question beautifully.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

And it's your first post............ :banghead:


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

wow we got a real genius here


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## J0N47H4N (Jan 26, 2014)

IBTL


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

sure, why not support that repressive Gov that is Cuba???? :crazy: so you have a Che Guevara Shirt also? 

and IBTL


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddddd we're locked!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

StlStogie said:


> Thanks guys, sorry. I actually did read the rules when I joined the 1st time like 8 years ago. And again the 2nd time, about 2 years ago. Don't know why I have to continue to create accounts. But I digress...thanks for the quick replies. I will make my own assumptions based on the policies in place here. So, thanks...I think you answered my question beautifully.


Good luck with it.

Also if you read the rules CC are discussed in a locked forum that takes 100 posts and 90 days to unlock. Thus be patient and then you can ask again. Hope this helps and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

:doh:


:bitchslap:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rules here are very straight forward, no assumptions need be made as to the rules here. Please abide by them, it's pretty straight forward.
Closing this up.


----------

